# Gas Piston AR question.



## weimedog (Feb 24, 2011)

I see Ruger & Stag both sell Gas Piston AR's. Does anyone sell one in a bull barrel configuration? Looking at the concept for a varmint/woodchuck gun. Like the gas piston concept but also like the fluted bull barrel concept for all day shooting. Also in the more conventional .308 versions....anyone make one in .243? Would aftermarket stainless match barrels fit on the gas piston versions? Are they (FLuted Bull Barrels) really even necessary for accuracy with the better standard barreled versions sold by Ruger and others? New to the AR concept. Deciding if it would be fun to enter that world for a farm wood chuck gun vs. a conventional bolt tack driver. (Practical has nothing to do with this..accuracy over a day does though)


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 7, 2011)

I can"t answer all of your question. I know Dpms arms makes a 243 cal. I believe Remington makes one as well. The flutes are use to increase surface area for dispersion of heat. Quality AR can be very accurate right out of the box and compare very well with average conventicle bolt gun. Don"t own a gas piston, mine are of the normal gas operated type. Hope this helps.


----------



## olyman (Mar 7, 2011)

call on dingeryote--hes thee guru--


----------



## Windwalker7 (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for?


LWRC M6A2 5.56 14.7" TRICON Package



Yes, its gas piston.


----------



## olyman (Mar 9, 2011)

Windwalker7 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> LWRC M6A2 5.56 14.7" TRICON Package
> ...


 
iiiiiyeeekeeaaaaa,,thats one salty mutha!!!!!


----------

